# مادة الأمولجين - منظفات



## WAT (23 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم .... مادة الأمولجين ؟ ما هي وظيفتها و خواصها وهل هي مسرطنة ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تقصد ايه بالامولجين اكتب الاسم انجلش هل تقصد Emulsion ؟


----------



## WAT (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمولجين*

الأمولجين = سي كوستر = سيمسول = إيتوكسيلات الكحول 

مادة تستخدم في المنظفات وأنا بحاجة عن معلومات عنها كيف و أين تستخدم


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك دى اسمها نونيل فينول NP9 بتحتوى على 9 مول ايثلين اوكسيد nonionic surfactant بيتم استخدامها ك cosurfcatnt في منظفات الملابس السائله لقدرتها على اذابة الدهون والزيوت وبما انها من فصيله ايثوكسيلات الكحول يمكن استخدمها ك مادة استحلاب emulsifier كمان بعض الناس بتستخدمها بديل عن tween20 في اذابه العطور .
الاضرار بشكل عام سواء نونيل فينول او ايثوكسيلات الكحول اتناء عملية التصنيع الاساسيه او التحويليه بيتكون مركب داى اوكسين Dioxane ودا مركب سام ومسبب للسرطان علشان كده FDA منظمة الدواء العالميه حددت نسبة تواجد الداى اوكسين اقل من 100 ppm


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذة التركيبة الممتازة


----------

